# Alpencross Sommer 2009 - Via Claudia



## rainersbike (2. Juli 2009)

Im Sommer 2009 habe ich einen Genuss-Alpencross via Claudia Augusta geplant, jedoch fehlt noch eine Tourenpartnerin!
WER HAT INTERESSE?? 
Würde mich über ne kleine Antwort sehr freuen! Näher Infos dann per mail!
Ich bin m/30, sportlich, ruhiger Typ, dunkelhaarig 6mm, grüne Augen.
Es soll bei dem Alpencross der Genuss im Vordergrund stehen, nicht blinde und hirnlose Höhenmeterblockerei und schon garnicht der Zwang von Zeitplänen oder irgendsowas! 

Trau dich !!

RIDE ON


----------



## renbi (28. Juli 2009)

Hei,
hab  heut deinen Eintrag gelesen, dass Du jemanden suchst für die Tour Via Claudia. Ist das noch aktuell??
Sportliche Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainersbike (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Renate,

danke für deine Antwort!!! ja, meine Suche ist schon noch aktuell, habe zwar
einige Zuschriften bekommen, aber ehrlich gesagt, waren da entweder total egoistische Leute dabei, die gleich ne ganz andere Tour aus meiner Via Claudia machen wollten oder dann solche, die nur wie die Irren durch die Gegend düsen!
Und sowas suche ich nicht! 
Du interessierst dich wohl auch für nen Alpencross?? Oder warst einfach nur neugierig??

Würde mich freuen wieder von dir zu hören Renate! Woher bist du denn??

Liebe Grüße
Raini


----------



## renbi (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Raini,
danke für die Rückanwort!Mein Wunsch ist schon lange eine Alpenüberquerung.Nach langem Recherchen soll die Via Claudia als "Einsteiger-Tour ideal sein, noch dazu wo ich seit dem Winter ein wenig lädiert (Knie) bin. Komm aus Niederbayern, genauer aus dem Raum Deggendorf. Vielleicht kennst das!?Auch toll zum Biken da!
Aus welcher Ecke Deutschland kommst Du?

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## rainersbike (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Renate,

hey Deggendorf kenn ich freilich!
Jep, denke auch dass die Via Claudia ganz gut geeignet ist!
Egal ob Anfänger oder langjähriger Biker, die Route ist einfach
landschaftlich, kulturell und von Genusswert her absolut zu empfehlen!
Ausserdem lässt sie sich sehr gut planen!
Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, könnten wir heute Abend mal telefonieren und
über die ganze Sache plaudern,.. denke das geht am Tel besser als hier per mail 

Ride on!!
Raini


----------



## rainersbike (28. Juli 2009)

bin aus Weiden i.d. Opf.


----------

